# جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .



## قلم حر (4 مايو 2007)

«الثورة قوية كالفولاذ، حمراء كالجمر، باقية كالسنديان عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن.. انني احس على وجهي بألم كل صفعة توجه الى مظلوم في هذه الدنيا، فأينما وجد الظلم فذاك هو وطني».​ 

أرنستو تشي جيفارا​ 

ولد أرنستو تشي جيفارا عام 1928 من عائلة برجوانية أرجنتينية وكان عمره لم يتجاوز ​ 
العامين عندما اكتشف اهله انه مصاب بمرض الربو . تلقى تعليمه الاساسي بالبيت على ​ 
يد والدته ( سيرينا لاسيليا دي )، كان جيفارا منذ صغره قارئا لماركس ، انجلز وفرويد حيث ​ 
توافرت الكتب في مكتبة ابيه بالمنزل . التحق بصفوف مدرسة ( كوليجيو ناسيونال) ​ 
الثانوية عام 1941 وتفوق في الادب والرياضيات. عايش في تلك الفترة مأساة لاجئي الحرب الاسبانية الاهلية والازمات السياسية المتتابعة في الارجنتين خلال عهد ​ 
الديكتاتورالفاشي لجوان بيرون. غرست هذه الاحداث في ذهن جيفارا الصغير الاحتقار ​ 
للمسرحية الديموقراطية البرلمانية وكره السياسين وحكم الاقلية الرأسمالية وقبل ذلك ​ 
كله حكم واستعباد دولار الولايات المتحدة . ​ 


خلال ذلك التحق بحركات طلابية لكنه لم يظهر اهتماما ملحوظا بالسياسة التحق ​ 
بالجامعة حيث درس الطب لفهم مرضه الخاص, لكنه فيما بعد اصبح أكثر اهتمام بمرض ​ 
الجذام. خرج عام 49 في رحلة يستكشف الأرجنتين الشّماليّة على درّاجة , و للمرّة ​ 
الأولى يقابل فيها الطبقة الكادحة الفقيرة وقرر الخروج مرة اخرى عام 1951 في رحلة ​ 
طويلة وطاف قبيل تخرجه من كلية الطب مع صديقه (ألبرتو غراندو) معظم دول أمريكا ​ 
الجنوبية على الدراجة النارية, فزار إضافة لبلده الأرجنتين , التشيلي وبوليفيا وكولومبيا ​ 
والإكوادور وبيرو وبنما وعايش معاناة الفلاحين والطبقة الكادحة من العمال وفهم طبيعة ​ 
الاستغلال الذي يعانيه شعوب الدول المضطهدة وكيف يستغل الرأسمالي حاجة الفقراء ​ 
ويخضعهم تحت تصرفهم عاد إلى البيت لامتحاناته النّهائيّة متأكّد من شيء واحد فقط, ​ 
أنه لم يرد أن يصبح ممارس عامّ منتمي للطّبقة الوسطى وكرس نفسه منذ ذلك الحين 

ثائراً أو محرضاً على الثورة أو شريكاً فيها حيثما أمكن ذلك.








سافر عام 1953 الى المكسيك وهي البلد الأمريكي اللاتيني الأكثر ديموقراطية والتي ​ 
كانت ملجأ للثوار الأمريكان اللاتين من كل مكان. تعرف على (هيلدا جادي) التي كان لها ​ 
مخزون ماركسي جيد مما عزّز تعليمه السّياسي, اعتنت به و قدّمته لـ (نيكو لوبيزا) احد ​ 
ملازمين (فيديل كاسترو) الذي كان في ذلك الوقت يقوم بالهجوم على قلعة موناكو حيث ​ 
فشل هجومه واعتقل وحوكم وفي اثناء محاكمته اصدر بيانا سياسيا كان بمثابة برنامج ​ 
سياسي يبين اهداف الحركة الثورية لفيديل ورفاقه . ​ 



منقوووووول .​


----------



## قلم حر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*

اعجب ارنستو بشخصية فيديل وتمنى مقابلته وهذا ما كان بعد خروج فيديل عام 1955 
من المعتقل . ادرك جيفارا قي ذلك الحين انه وجد شخصية القائد الذي كان يبحث عنه. 
قويت علاقة الرفيقين ببعضهما وقاما بالتخطيط لتحرير كوبا من حكم الدكتاتور باتيستا.​ 


 
انطلق الثائرين ومعهم 80 ثائرا اخر على متن سفينة قاصدين شواطئ كوبا . اثناء ذلك 
اطلق على جيفارا لقب تشي ( الصديق او الرفيق ).
سرعان ما اكتشفتهم قوات ( باتيستا) وهاجمتهم ولم يسلم منهم سوى عشرون ثائراً 
صعدوا جبال ( السيرامايسترا) واعادوا ترتيب صفوفهم. نجحوا في اقناع الفلاحين 
والفقراء بضرورة الثورة فأمن ذلك لهم الحماية وان كانت محدودة وسرعان ما اثبتوا 
جديتهم وتلاحقت انتصاراتهم على جيش باتيستا الى ان وصلوا هافانا واعلنوا نجاح الثورة 
والقضاء على حكم باتيستا وبعد نجاح الثورة عين جيفارا وزيراً للثورة وقام بزيارة العديد 
من البلدان والتقى العديد من القادة امثال (جمال عبد الناصر) و(نهرو) و(تيتو) و
(سوكارلو) ومن ثم عين وزيراً للصناعة وبعد ذلك وزيراً ورئيسا للمصرف المركزي . وكان 
بمثابة الرجل الثاني في الدولة بعد فيديل كاستروا . امن منذ البدء بضرورة اعادة هيكلية 
النظام الاقتصادي لكوبا وفتح المصانع وذلك لسد احتياجات كوبا وعدم لجوئها وخضوعها 
تحت الهيمنة الامبريالية.





وضحت معالم شخصية تشي الماركسية اللينينية وتوجهه نحو سياسة (ماو-تسي يونج) 
وامن بان الثورة تحضَر في الريف ومن ثم تنطلق الى المدن وخالف بذلك سياسة رفيقه 
فيديل الذي كان يميل للسياسة الشيوعية الروسية في تلك الفترة .
بعد نجاح الثورة في كوبا اثر تشي ان يكمل حلمه في تحرير شعوب العالم النامي 
ومساعدتهم بالتخلص من الحكم الاستعماري والهيمنة الامبريالية فغادر كوبا تاركاً 
مناصبه وعائلته متجها الى الكونجو في افريقيا وبعد محاولته لتكوين الجيش الثائر فشل 
بعد رفض الشعب الافريقي للتعاون معه لاعتباره غريب!!! ولم يقتنعوا باهدافه فكانت 
تجربة قاسية له ولكنه اثر الا ان يكمل مسيرته فانطلق متجها الى بوليفيا واستطاع هناك 
ان يكون فرقا ثورية من الفلاحين والعمال والبدء بالثورة الا انه لم يستطع مواجهة الجيش 
البوليفي الذي كان اقوى ومجهز واحدث من جيش باتيستا وغير ذلك مساعدة النظام 
الامبريالي الامريكي للحكومة البوليفية فكان الامر شاقاً عليه ومع ذلك استمر الى ان 
قتل بعد ان القي القبض عليه .​


----------



## قلم حر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*

اتسم تشي بشخصية سياسية لها منطلقاتها ووجهة نظرها الخاصة فكانت له مواقفه ​ 
الرافضة للهيمنة السوفيتية على الثورة والتي كانت تميل الى مهادنة النظام الامبريالي ​ 
فكان يؤكد مرار على ضرورة الثورة ضد الهيمنة والاستغلال فردد باستمرار عبارته ​ 
الشهيرة( لاحياة خارج الثورة ولتوجد فيتنام ثانية وثالثة واكثر ).​ 
نعم فقد كان لتشي اعداء كثر ولعل ذلك يكمن في اسلوبه الصريح في النقد ومهاجمة ​ 
المخطئ مهما كان.على اية حال فان تشي انتهت حياته علي يد جندي من جنود الجيش ​ 
البوليفي وكما يقال بتعاون مع وكالة المخابرات المركزية الامريكية. ولعل سر سحر ​ 
شخصية تشي يرجع الى تلك المواقف واسلوبه القوي وعناده ورفضه للهيمنة حتى لو ​ 
كانت من مؤسسة شيوعية كالاتحاد السوفيتي. مهما كان فقد كان تشي الشخصية ​ 
الاكثر اثارة ومحبة في قلوب الشعوب المضهدة حول العالم .​ 


 
" هذا هو تشي جيفارا... لقد انتصرنا عليه ."​ 


بدأت المرحلة الاخيرة من المطاردة الني استمرت أكثر من سنتين ،واستعملت الولايات ​ 
المتحدة مختلف الوسائل للقضاءعلى موجة حرب العصابات التي يقودها "تشي" جيفارا ، ​ 
في نيسان 1967 ، بعد ان القت السلطات البوليفية القبض على المفكر الفرنسي ​ 
الماركسي ريجيس دوبريه ، واتهمته بالتعاون مع جيفارا وأنصاره ، وسجنته وعذبته ​ 
لتنتزع منه اعترافا بمكان جيفارا . وبعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة ، أعلن رئيس الجمهورية ​ 
البوليفية الجنرال رونيه بارينتوس بأنه واثق هذه المرة من القبض على جيفارا حيا أو ميتا. ​ 
ولم يكن بارينتوس يعتمد في عملية مطاردة واصطياد جيفارا على رجاله وحدهم ، ولا ​ 
على بعض رجال العصابات الذين تخلوا عن جيفارا وحاولوا الكشف عن مكانه ، بل كان ​ 
يعتمد على قوات متخصصة في حرب العصابات والتصدي للثوار بوسائل علمية مدروسة ​ 
دقيقة . ​ 
ففي باناما، أنشأت وزارة الدفاع الاميركية سنة 1949 مدرسة حربية وسلمتها للجنرال ​ 
بورتر . وفي هذه المدرسة يتدرب جنود أميركيون من مختلف أنحاء اميركا الجنوبية ​ 
والشمالية ، على يد ضباط يمتازون بكفاءة علمية عالية ، ويتخرجون متخصصين بالحرب ​ 
في مناطق أميركا اللاتينية الصعبة الشائكة . لكن هذه المدرسة ادخلت في السنوات ​ 
الاخيرة بابا جديدا على منهاجها ، وهو تدريب الجنود على اصول واساليب حرب العصابات ​ 
، لمواجهة موجات الثوار في اميركا اللاتينية . ويستمر التدريب اربعين اسبوعا" ، يخضع ​ 
خلالها الجنود لاشد وأقصى أنواع التدريب العسكري ، ويضع في الظروف نفسها التي ​ 
سيتعرض لها حين يواجه رجال العصابات في الجبال والغابات . ​


----------



## قلم حر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*


كان هؤلاء الجنود ، المدربون على ايدي القبعات الخضر - وهو اللقب الذي يطلق على 

مدرسة باناما - هم الذين يطاردون غيفارا، وينصبون له الفخ تلو الفخ ، لايقاعه والقضاء 

عليه. واستمرت هذه العملية شهورا، حتى جاء الخريف ، واطل شهر تشرين الاول ، فإذا 
بالجنرال بارينتوس يعلن للصحافيين ان القوات المسلحة ، وهو يقصد فيها القوات التي تدربت في مدرسة باناما ، تحاصر جماعة من رجال العصابات وعلى رأسها القائد رامون 
وهو احد اسماء غيفارا المستعارة. وقال بارينتوس هذه المرة سوف نقبض على "تشي" 

ولن يستطيع ان يهرب منا ". لكن القوات لم تستطع ان تقبض الا على ثائرين من رجال " 
رامون " اعترفا بأن تشي هو فعلا قائدهما وأنه موجود في مكان ما بالقرب من منطقة ( 

فاليغراندي) .وقال الرجلان بأن مرض الربو قد اشتد على غيفارا ، ولم يعد يستطيع 

التنفس الا بصعوبة ، وانه لا يتحرك الا على ظهر بغل ، وهو لا يهتم بشيء ، ويظهر 

احتقارا بالغا لحياته. وبعد ايام من القبض على الرجلين ، وفي مساء بوم الاحد 8 تشرين 

الاول ، دارت معركة طاحنة بين القوات المسلحة وبين رجال العصابات في منطقة 

(هيغوبراس) بالقرب من فالنغراندي واستبسل الثوار ، وفي النهاية ستة من رجالهم ، 

وبينهم تشي غيفارا. 

وتقول بعض الروايات البوليفية عن موت غيفارا ، ومنها رواية القائد الاعلى للقوات 

البوليفية الجنرال الفريدو اوفاندو ، ان غيفارا قال قبل وفاته ، وهو في ساعات احتضاره 

الاخيرة: " انا تشي غيفارا. لقد فشلت ". لكن الكولونيل سانديكو ، وهو الذي قاد الحملة 

المسلحة ضد غيفارا وثواره ، ذكر أن تشي ظل فاقدا وعيه حتى مات. وهناك رواية اخرى ،
نسبتها احدى الصحف البوليفية الى بعض الضباط الذين طاردوا تشي غيفارا ، وتقول ان 

غيفارا اسر حياً ، وحاول الطبيب معالجته من الجروح التي اصيب بها لكن الالم كان شديدا 

عليه ، ومرض الربو كان يمنعه من التنفس الا بصعوبة. وقضى ليلة الاحد في حالة نزاع 

شديد ، يئن من الاوجاع والزفير ، يطلب من الطبيب أن يعالجه ، حتى قضى عليه الألم 

في صباح الاثنين بعد ان خارت قواه تماما وعجز الطب عن اسعافه. ورواية أخرى تقول ان 

غيفارا تعرض للتعذيب بعد القاء القبض عليه ، لكنه لم يعترف بشيء بقتله احد الضباط 

برصاصة سددت الى قلبه. وكما تعددت الروايات حول مقتله ، تعددت الروايات حول طريقة 

تعقبه والقاء القبض عليه. ومن هذه الروايات ولعلها الاقرب الى الصحة ، ان احد رجال 

العصابات ، من رفاق " تشي " القدامى ، وشى به الى السلطات البوليفية بعد ان أغرته 

الجائزة التي خصصتها هذه السلطات للقبض عليه ، وهي في حدود خمسة الاف 

دولار . 
​


----------



## قلم حر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*

وكان مؤلما حقا أن تشي الذي امن طوال حياته بالاخوة الحقيقية والصداقة والاخلاص 
والتضحية بين البشرية ، وعاش وعاش على هذه الاخوة والصداقة والاخلاص والتضحية 
ان تنتهي حياته بان يبيعه رفيق سلاح قديم ، لان المال كان اقوى من القيم والمبادئ 
التي يمثلها غيفارا او يدعو اليها . 
ولم تصدق عائلة تشي انه مات . لا الاب ، ولا الشقيق ، ولا أي فرد من افراد العائلة . 
وما زالوا ينتظرون بين اللحظة والاخرى ان يحمل اليهم البريد ، او صديق من الاصدقاء ، 
رسالة من الابن المشرد ، يعلن فيها للعالم انه ما زال حياً ، ويسخر ، كعادته من الموت .
منذ اختفائه قتلوا تشي عدة مرات . وفي كل مرة ينفض الموت عنه ، ويبدو انه اقوى 
واصمد . 
هذه المرة ، يبدو ان تشي اقتنع انه مات . وان جثته احرقت فعلا ، كما قالت السلطات 
البوليفية . ولعله استراح ، لم يعد يضايقه زفير الربو ، ولا المطاردة القاسية المستمرة .​ 




​ 

مساء الاحد 15 تشرين الاول ، يقف فيديل كاسترو ، رفيق تشي في النضال ، ويعلن في
خطاب دام ساعتين ، وبلهجة حزينة حزينة : اننا متأكدون تماما من موت جيفارا . لقد 
درسنا جميع الوثائق التي تتعلق بموته : الصور ، فقرات يومياته التي نشرت ، الظروف 
التي رافقت لحظاته الاخيرة وتأكدنا للاسف أن تشي مات فعلا. وانا لا اعتقد بان للحكومة
البوليفية مصلحة في اختراع كذبة كبيرة كهذه ، قد تنكشف بعد ايام قلائل . كان يطارد 
جيفارا في الاسابيع الاخيرة اكثر من 1500 جندي ، مدربين احسن تدريب ، واستطاع 
هؤلاء ان يقضوا في النهاية عليه . ثم حاولت السلطات البوليفية القضاء ايضا على 
اسطورته ، فلفقت العبارات الاخيرة التي زعمت بان تشي تفوه بها ، والتي تعلن فشله. 
لكن النضال استمر بعد موت تشي والحركة الثورية لم تتوقف .
تم كاملا .
نكرر : منقووووووووووووووووووووول .​


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*

موضوع جميل فعلا 
الف شكر  
سلام المسيح


----------



## Coptic Man (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*

موضوع هائل يا قلم حر

ربنا يديم قلمك

فيه ناس كتير بتعلق صور لجيفارا من غير ما تعرف نص المعلومات دي ههههههههههه

انا مرة حضرت برنامج بيتكلم عنه وده كان كل معلوماتي 

فا موضوعك الصراحة قام بالواجب وخلاني علي دراية كافية بشخصية جيفارا

شكرا لك


----------



## قلم حر (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا
> الف شكر
> سلام المسيح


ألف شكر لمرورك و تشجيعك المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع هائل يا قلم حر
> 
> ربنا يديم قلمك
> 
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر حبيبي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك على هذا الموضوع القيم والمعلومات المفيدة

الله يبارك تعبك


----------

